# Smartwork Puppy DVD



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I just finished watching the Smartwork Puppy DVD (Evan Graham). I must say it is one of the best I have seen (and I have seen ALOT). Evan, if you're reading this, THANK YOU! You have made everything easy to understand with smooth transitions. *I loved the Golden puppy you used throughout the DVD*. It makes me want a puppy right away. I am going to co-own one of Dooley's pups (only 5 weeks old now) but she won't be living with me. I am going to have Carol watch this DVD too as it is so right on!
> 
> I highly recommend this as a good starting place for those new to dog training. :thanks:


You're more than welcome! It was a labor of love. By the way, his name is "Moose". He's 15 months old now, and has lived up to his name, at 80 pounds. Now if he'll just live up to his breeding I'll really have something!!!

EvanG


----------

